# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zaćma wtórna

## karolina101

Witam! mój chlopak od 13 roku zycia ma sztuczna soczewke w oku i nie dlugo ma miec zabieg usuwania zaćmy wtornej ktora mu sie zrobila na tym oku. moje pytania sa takie: czy po takim zabiegu mozna pracowac fizycznie , jak wyglada taki zabieg i n czym w zasadzie polega???

----------


## Draconia

> Witam! mój chlopak od 13 roku zycia ma sztuczna soczewke w oku i nie dlugo ma miec zabieg usuwania zaćmy wtornej ktora mu sie zrobila na tym oku. moje pytania sa takie: czy po takim zabiegu mozna pracowac fizycznie , jak wyglada taki zabieg i n czym w zasadzie polega???


Po operacji oczu nie można dźwigać, moja ciocia miała operację parę ładnych lat temu i lekarze zakazali jej się męczyć w jakikolwiek sposób. Myślę jednak, że wszystko zależy od rodzaju wykonywanej pracy..?Co do konkretów, fajnie wszystko jest opisane na stronie Zaćma to problem do rozwiązania – leczenie zaćmy Warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój dziadek przeszedł operację 7-8 lat temu i też zabroniono mu wysiłku i schylania. Do dziś jednak wykonuje lekkie prace fizyczne na działce, na tyle, na ile siły pozwalają, bo jest już po 80-tce, na szczęście nie było komplikacji. W jego przypadku była to jednak zaćma starcza. Nie wiem, czy w przypadku zaćmy wtórnej są jakieś inne przeciwwskazania, ale przez stronę podaną przez Draconię można zadać pytanie lekarzowi - http://www.leczeniezacmy.pl/zapytaj_lekarza - może spróbuj w ten sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bez względu na rodzaj zaćmy sprawa wygląda identycznie - należy uważać z wysiłkiem fizycznym z powodu wszczepionej soczewki, szczególnie bezpośrednio po operacji, chociaż przy dzisiejszym poziomie techniki można wracać do normalnego wysiłku bardzo szybko. Wszystko zależy od tego jak szybko goi się ranka etc. Warto poczytać np. odzyskajwzrok.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam takie pytanko czy zaćma może pojawić się u osób młodych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety może, ale rzadko trzeba mieć pecha:/ Ostatnio się natchnęłam na taki filmik więc może Pan doktor lepiej Ci wytłumaczy...http://okulistyka.wieszjak.polki.pl/...sob-video.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki, filmiki rzeczywiście obejrzałam teraz mam pytanko usuwał może ktoś zaćmę w tej klinice Cmo laser?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama była u doktor Iwony Grabskiej-Liberek i z tego co wiem wykonuje zabiegi już bardzo długo więc jest doświadczonym, sprawdzonym lekarzem, mama była zadowolona więc śmiało możesz się do niej zapisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szukam osoby która cierpi na zaćmę i podda się zabiegowi jej usunięcia w prywatnej klinice w zamian za opowiedzenie o sobie przed kamerą. Proszę o kontakt na adres uroda małpa tvn pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki jest koszt tego zabiegu? Szukam specjalisty dla swojej mamy, zależy mi żeby był ktoś "sprawdzony" Pozdrawiam Zośka

----------

